# Easy songs



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

My 9 year old son is asking me to teach him some easy songs. I showed him a few easy riffs, like smoke on the water. Any others?


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Wild Thing?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

AC/DC's entire discography! 

The first tune my step dad taught me was Black Dog by Led Zep, fun and simple.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

He's not that advanced. Can't do a bar chord yet.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Free Fallin' by Tom Petty - I allways suggest it as it is very easy and there is a very good chance that a new player can get through the whole song from start to finish without getting discouraged. You can get a fair bit of millage out of that song as well.

If he likes Green Day, 'When I come Around' is another one that has pretty high chances of success.

Blister in the sun is another....


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

He may not be ready for all these riffs however these are the easier ones out there in regards to rock and hard rock stuff...I would probably teach him the beginning of Sharp Dressed man since its similar in playing style to smoke on the water.

Whole lot of love
Day Tripper
Heartbreaker
Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
Purple haze
Enter Sandman
Breaking the Law 
Pretty Woman
Satisfaction 
You Really Got Me
Walk This Way
Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

Little Bones by The Tragically Hip:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mike R (Apr 9, 2008)

Free Fallin':

I've found about five different chord charts for this mofo on the net. Which is the correct one? 

Also, when you say Enter Sandman is easy, you're talking about the main riff, right? Not the whole song? Because I can't even do the power chords right after the opening riff, so I don't think that's a beginner song.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

How about some CCR ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mike R said:


> Free Fallin':
> 
> I've found about five different chord charts for this mofo on the net. Which is the correct one?
> 
> Also, when you say Enter Sandman is easy, you're talking about the main riff, right? Not the whole song? Because I can't even do the power chords right after the opening riff, so I don't think that's a beginner song.


The correct one is whichever has the verse based around F.

And Sandman is fairly easy. The power chords and slides are more difficult to get right in terms of timing than fingering. Listen to the disc to get the rhythm down.


----------

